# Thanks - North East IHS Show!



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

A quick thank you is in order for the largest and best yet IHS NE Reptile Show.

I would like to thank everybody involved, the speakers, our sponsors (Lucky Reptile and Zoo Med), the workshop providers, the exhibitors, the traders, breeders showcasing their animals, the caterer, the people who attended and very importantly the volunteers who helped out on the day - the show cant happen with you guys!

We are already working on new ideas and improvements for 2015, so if you are local come along to our monthly meetings to find out more. Its always on the first Wednesday of the month at The Burns Pub, East Thompson Street, Darlington. See you there!

Kevin


----------



## alecwood (Apr 3, 2012)

Was a great show, lots to see.

Well done to all the organisers, looking forward to next year


----------



## SDC (Oct 24, 2013)

Lots of very pretty snakes there, although I'm not into snakes myself.
Really enjoyed talking to Steve from Steve's animal ark about his bugs.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! Im really glad everyone seemed to enjoy it! Roll on 2015!


----------

